# Garbage on TV is Not Normal



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay I probably should wait a few minutes before ranting but i was just scanning through the few channels I have (got rid of cable) and came across a major network. Could not believe what I saw. I caught the last 30 seconds of the new show The New Normal. Really dont want to get into the details but it is nasty garbage as far as im concerned. I realize I can turn the channel and believe me I will but what the heck are things coming to.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

What? You don't like it? Just wait, I think it'll get worse. It's been headed this direction for awhile. Everybody will get used to it, they have so far. It's the new normal. Disappointing, isn't it?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

TV sure ain't what it used to be.....thank god for re-runs of Bonanza and the Brady Bunch!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Go fishin'! ...TV rots your brain. I watch films and sports but network shows are !#%*#. Idiot shows for idiots. See you in the great Ohio outdoors. --Tim


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Wife and I were just talking about that last night while we previewed a show called Rat B*stards. Bunch of strange dudes shooting swamp rats. Yea, OoooK.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

We got rid of tv 3 months ago.... at first i missed it, but now i have my own new normal that dosnt require daily doses of advertising, and brain rot that comes with tv. You think tv dosen't control your mind??? spend 3 months without it, after a week the jitters go away, and then things turn "real" again. My eyes are wide open now.


----------



## Slinginlead (Jun 27, 2011)

My hats off to ya " buckzye" I agree with no tv in the house. I've got a 4" sewer pipe taking my garbage "OUT" of the house. Why would I want to have another pipe bringing more garbage "IN" ????


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Come on guys, just succumb to it. After your brain's been made numb, you won't feel anything. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!

*"Resistance is futile.... You will be assimilated." *


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wait, soon you'll be able to spot propaganda everywhere on the tube! I swear I can smell that [email protected]@ a mile away


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

One of my favorite lines ever from the Simpsons was Marge and Homer lying in bed watching TV. Marge turns to Homer and says, "FOX turned into a hard core porn channel so subtly I hardly even noticed."

Buth then you probably consider The Simpsons part of the problem...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> Okay I probably should wait a few minutes before ranting but i was just scanning through the few channels I have (got rid of cable) and came across a major network. Could not believe what I saw. I caught the last 30 seconds of the new show The New Normal. Really dont want to get into the details but it is nasty garbage as far as im concerned. I realize I can turn the channel and believe me I will but what the heck are things coming to.


Many people may also have thought the same thing about Elvis or the Beatles 50 years ago...


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

I have Dish with 250 channels and only watch a few of them. World Fishing Network is my favorite. Otherwise I watch the Reds on FSN the Buckeyes on Big Ten Network and a few shows on History and A&E. If I could get those channels without paying for all the others I would.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

This is an ugly thread. Thinly veiled homophobic remarks really make all of us at this fine site look like a bunch of hate mongers. Sad.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> This is an ugly thread. Thinly veiled homophobic remarks really make all of us at this fine site look like a bunch of hate mongers. Sad.


What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> What in the world are you talking about?


I'm guessing there was something involving gays at the end of that show. The OP never really said what he found repulsive..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That makes sense. I guess I don&#8217;t have any idea what the show was.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Who cares it's on NBC :S , nobody watches that network anymore  
Cable tv will probably be dead in a decade as more local networks are adding extra digital channels for free like MeTV & RTV etc... that air reruns of great classic shows. With ESPN testing an over the air channel, if it does well local ABC affiliates across the country might add that to their extra channels.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> That makes sense. I guess I dont have any idea what the show was.


http://www.nbc.com/the-new-normal/about/

Does that clear it up for you?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

spikeg79 said:


> Who cares it's on NBC :S , nobody watches that network anymore
> Cable tv will probably be dead in a decade as more local networks are adding extra digital channels for free like MeTV & RTV etc... that air reruns of great classic shows. With ESPN testing an over the air channel, if it does well local ABC affiliates across the country might add that to their extra channels.


And how do they plan on paying their payroll since no one pays for over the air broadcast pray tell? ESPN is THE most expensive cable channel on the market today.

Either way, there are going to be many things her ein the future you folks aren't going to want to see or hear. Turn it off. Or make a post a post about it I suppose


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Pigsticker said:


> This is an ugly thread. Thinly veiled homophobic remarks really make all of us at this fine site look like a bunch of hate mongers. Sad.


This one is going to go away quick but why does being disappointed, offended, or otherwise not in favor of alternative lifestyles always labeled hate? Disapproval does not inherently constitute hate nor does it constitute a "phobia". A phobia is an unrealistic fear. Disapproval in no way constitutes an unrealistic fear either. I too disapprove of this type of "normalization" of abnormal behavior but I hate no one.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> This one is going to go away quick but why does being disappointed, offended, or otherwise not in favor of alternative lifestyles always labeled hate? Disapproval does not inherently constitute hate nor does it constitute a "phobia". A phobia is an unrealistic fear. Disapproval in no way constitutes an unrealistic fear either. I too disapprove of this type of "normalization" of abnormal behavior but I hate no one.


How are you qualified to tell us what is normal human behavior or otherwise? Just wondering.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> How are you qualified to tell us what is normal human behavior or otherwise? Just wondering.


Because I'm really freakin' smart.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> This one is going to go away quick but why does being disappointed, offended, or otherwise not in favor of alternative lifestyles always labeled hate? Disapproval does not inherently constitute hate nor does it constitute a "phobia". A phobia is an unrealistic fear. Disapproval in no way constitutes an unrealistic fear either. I too disapprove of this type of "normalization" of abnormal behavior but I hate no one.


I think it was referring to the show as "nasty garbage" that implied hate. 

And I agree with Massilon's point about "normal". I don't know what normal is, but I am glad that I am pretty far from it.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Since i have no tv, i had no idea what the "new normal" was till i saw the link that was posted. Dosn't make me/or OP a hate monger if we choose not to watch the show... or tv at all. Playing cards, games, fishing, walking, talking to neighbors, working and sweating, sleep, OGF, much more quality time with my Wife and family.... thats what i have now. 
Do you know why we have television? entertainment is probably everyone's most likley answer.... NO, your wrong. Its to sell you something... weather it be an idea or a product, YOU are being controlled like it or not.
No Bucks and Browns may be hard this year for me, but at least i wont see every Budweiser, Coors, Home Depot, Geico, Mcds, Nike, Gartorade, on and on and on and on, list of companies begging for my fat dirty dollar. 
heres a link to my new favorite band...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4aRuN0DY41s


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

seethe303 said:


> And I agree with Massilon's point about "normal". I don't know what normal is, but I am glad that I am pretty far from it.


My grandpa always said that normal was a judging word...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

marley.r said:


> My grandpa always said that normal was a judging word...


He seems a wise man.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ITT guys who watch Ice Road Truckers, Great Lake Warriors, Shark Wranglers on......The History Channel? What happened to Modern Marvels, war documentaries, specials on the rise and fall of empires?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> What happened to Modern Marvels, war documentaries, specials on the rise and fall of empires?


The Deadliest Catch.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> The Deadliest Catch.


An absolute abomination. The "Guys" version of Real Housewives of __________


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I respect everyones opinion and am pleased this thread was allowed to stay open.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll only watch t.v when there's some anime on or river monsters, tac TV, guns n ammo, something half interesting on discovery channel, and that's it. I'm tired of the ads and all the "reality" TV shows. plus the kids shows now have bad examples, teach them to do stupid things, sing stupid music, and that sort of stuff.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> And how do they plan on paying their payroll since no one pays for over the air broadcast pray tell? ESPN is THE most expensive cable channel on the market today.


Beats me how ESPN plans to pay their employees but last I heard they were testing the waters in NYC or LA. I'm not sure what come of it yet.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know about all this 'normal' talk. I could care less what other people want to do with their life. As for tv cramming advertisement into every second of programming, well there is one way to hugely limit that....DVR! 

Record only what you want to watch, then FF through the commercials. Just got it recently and am so happy I don't have to mute the TV and sit through commercials anymore. Sports on tv are so much more enjoyable. Spend Sunday morning fishing, start the Browns game at 2:30 instead of 1:00, FF through the junk, and end the game at 4:00 just like everyone else who's watching on tv. 

we recently changed cable companies, now save about $10 per month and get DVR service thrown in, not bad.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Try one of these babies for "DVR" without the cable box. It's funny how with all the technology, there are very few ways to record TV without being part of a cable plan. Right now I have antenna only cable, but when I figure out how to connect all the TVs, the plan is to ditch cable altogether and go with a rooftop antenna, saving tons of $$$.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/940657/magnavox-537-535-533-515-513-2160a-2160-2080-philips-3576-3575


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Frank Zappa, _I'm the Slime_, 1973



> I am gross and perverted
> I'm obsessed 'n deranged
> I have existed for years
> But very little has changed
> ...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> ITT guys who watch Ice Road Truckers, Great Lake Warriors, Shark Wranglers on......The History Channel? What happened to Modern Marvels, war documentaries, specials on the rise and fall of empires?


That's why they have H2


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

spikeg79 said:


> Beats me how ESPN plans to pay their employees but last I heard they were testing the waters in NYC or LA. I'm not sure what come of it yet.


That's what I'm saying. Cable isnt going nowhere bud. It's what's keeping these networks paid. And it's the broadcasters not the cable companies pushing the price of cable up which is evident by all the contract disputes and black outs.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> This is an ugly thread. Thinly veiled homophobic remarks really make all of us at this fine site look like a bunch of hate mongers. Sad.


There was a time when "alternative lifestyles" were not a major theme in television shows. Now we are literally assaulted with them in just about every show on tv , even so called childrens television. Why is a longing for the good old days when we didnt have to put up with such trash homophobic ? This is exactly the problem , they are pushing an acceptance agenda to the point where its literally everywhere and you cant even watch a simple television show without it showing up , but those of us who dont want to see it are labeled "homophobes" , or haters , as if that makes us bad people or something. Its not homophobic or anti-gay to not want to see it in every television show , commercial , news report , newspaper , billboard , and speech from the president. Its not anti-anything to say what people do is their business but they really should keep it to themselves. And people have a right to say so. Apparently we are living in a time where that particular right is being taken away along with many others. They dont need that stuff on tv , and you should not have to feel in danger of getting labeled or having a post on a website closed for saying so.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> I think it was referring to the show as "nasty garbage" that implied hate.
> 
> And I agree with Massilon's point about "normal". I don't know what normal is, but I am glad that I am pretty far from it.




Nasty garbage is nasty garbage , it is what it is , distaste for whats gets passed as entertainment these days is not "hate".


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

"Normal" is what is "normal" for me and my family, anything outside that realm is abnormal to me. I get to define "normal" anyway I want, just as you do, just as the creator of a new TV show does. My "normal" does not have to align with anyone else's "normal", nor does anyone else's "normal" have to align with mine. They do not have to be tolerant of my "normal" beliefs and I do not have to be tolerant of their "normal" beliefs.

The reality is that if no one watched these shows that are outside my personal "normal" then they would not be on TV for very long and then duplicated by other shows with like themes. They are however watched and enjoyed by apparently enough people outside of my "normal" to make them viable. More power to them I wish them well, I just choose not to participate.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Then there's Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> This one is going to go away quick but why does being disappointed, offended, or otherwise not in favor of alternative lifestyles always labeled hate? Disapproval does not inherently constitute hate nor does it constitute a "phobia". A phobia is an unrealistic fear. Disapproval in no way constitutes an unrealistic fear either. I too disapprove of this type of "normalization" of abnormal behavior but I hate no one.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I find it pretty funny how many people are talking about "normal" in this thread. I would bet money that the creators of the show 'The New Normal" called it that to be ironic and point out the fact that normal stopped existing a long time ago.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> I find it pretty funny how many people are talking about "normal" in this thread. I would bet money that the creators of the show 'The New Normal" called it that to be ironic and point out the fact that normal stopped existing a long time ago.


"Normal " in the context that its being used didnt stop existing , neither did morals , decency , and historic family values. The general public has just abandoned it. Very sad really.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> "Normal " in the context that its being used didnt stop existing , neither did morals , decency , and historic family values. The general public has just abandoned it. Very sad really.


These things you mention "morals decency, and historic family values" are all culture and time based (as you point out) society constructs. There have been cultures and time periods throughout human history when they all were vastly different. 

I think it is wonderful that our culture is becoming more open. Accepting people outside one's own personal "normal" can only be good for the future of the human race.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> There was a time when "alternative lifestyles" were not a major theme in television shows. Now we are literally assaulted with them in just about every show on tv , even so called childrens television. Why is a longing for the good old days when we didnt have to put up with such trash homophobic ? This is exactly the problem , they are pushing an acceptance agenda to the point where its literally everywhere and you cant even watch a simple television show without it showing up , but those of us who dont want to see it are labeled "homophobes" , or haters , as if that makes us bad people or something. Its not homophobic or anti-gay to not want to see it in every television show , commercial , news report , newspaper , billboard , and speech from the president. Its not anti-anything to say what people do is their business but they really should keep it to themselves. And people have a right to say so. Apparently we are living in a time where that particular right is being taken away along with many others. They dont need that stuff on tv , and you should not have to feel in danger of getting labeled or having a post on a website closed for saying so.


Not too long ago people were outraged and sickened by other relationships too but we got over it. A white person with a minority, a Jew with a non Jew, Protestant with a Catholic etc etc etc. If we were on here in this day and age railing against those relationships on this thread it'd be considered ugly, ignorant and small minded and we'd look like apeople from the 50's mentality. All Im saying is railing against gay relationships will look the same in the very near future. 

Can't we all just live and let die and stop being so judgmental. Just turn the channel to Andy Griffith and Happy Days and move on.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> These things you mention "morals decency, and historic family values" are all culture and time based (as you point out) society constructs. There have been cultures and time periods throughout human history when they all were vastly different.
> 
> I think it is wonderful that our culture is becoming more open. Accepting people outside one's own personal "normal" can only be good for the future of the human race.



The point is , right and wrong still exist and they are not subject to modern re-definition or interpretation. Just because they have been abandoned dont make them out of date , and they havent changed even though so many dont know the difference anymore. 

But I respect your view.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Pigsticker said:


> Not too long ago people were outraged and sickened by other relationships too but we got over it. A white person with a minority, a Jew with a non Jew, Protestant with a Catholic etc etc etc. If we were on here in this day and age railing against those relationships on this thread it'd be considered ugly, ignorant and small minded and we'd look like apeople from the 50's mentality. All Im saying is railing against gay relationships will look the same in the very near future.
> 
> Can't we all just live and let die and stop being so judgmental. Just turn the channel to Andy Griffith and Happy Days and move on.


Quoted for the REAL truth.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> The point is , right and wrong still exist and they are not subject to modern re-definition or interpretation. Just because they have been abandoned dont make them out of date , and they havent changed even though so many dont know the difference anymore.
> 
> But I respect your view.


What makes you qualified to tell us about what's right and what's wrong? Just wondering.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

FOSR said:


> Then there's Honey Boo Boo.


I seriously thought the commercial for that show was a joke. 

Turns out I was wrong, and have lost the last shred of hope for humanity.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Its not homophobic or anti-gay to not want to see it in every television show , commercial , news report , newspaper , billboard , and speech from the president.



EVERY is a strong word....Not EVERY show has those themes you speak about.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What makes you qualified to tell us about what's right and what's wrong? Just wondering.


I have not told you whats right and whats wrong. I just said they still exist and they havent changed just because what is accepted as "normal" has. And anyway , I am using it as a general term that covers everything , not just about whats on tv. No offense intended , but you are reading more into it than what I said.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Cordon said:


> EVERY is a strong word....Not EVERY show has those themes you speak about.


 LOL You know what Im talking about. There is more with them than without. 

Thats was used to make a point anyway , and most people understand the point.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Thats was used to make a point anyway , and most people understand the point.


Well point being, with the beauty of TV, if there is something you do not "approve" of or care not to watch, you DO actually have the option to turn it off or change the channel.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Cordon said:


> Well point being, with the beauty of TV, if there is something you do not "approve" of or care not to watch, you DO actually have the option to turn it off or change the channel.


You are absolutely correct. Anything wrong with remembering a time when you didnt have to , and thinking it was better ?


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Why is it your right to tell me what is right or wrong? I'll take the plunge here - I'm gay. To be honest I'm continuously confused why that very fact makes people so uncomfortable that they feel they need to create legislation etc trying to stop me from living my life. I don't want to turn this political so I'll leave it at that. I can tell you I didn't choose to be this way, and I went through a lot of internal torment with it earlier in my life. I've come to accept who I am at this point in life. All that I want is for others to do the same and let me have the same rights as you.

As for this show, I'll agree it is probably complete trash, like most reality tv. I've never seen it so I can't judge. However, how does it hurt to have a show on tv about someone who is different than yourself? As some of you mentioned, just turn the channel. I'll also wager though that having a show such as this, or at the least having more gay characters on tv, even if they are highly stereotypical, has helped greatly advance rights the past 10 years. All that most gay people I know want is to have the same rights as the rest of you. To be able to visit a partner in the hospital in an emergency, to be able to marry the person you love, etc. All the things that most of you take for granted. I can't even donate blood unless I want to lie to them and I'm tired of lying about or hiding who I am.

I do realize that a site such as this is not the most welcoming of places for someone such as myself. I will say thank you though to those who said something to stand up to the gay bashing. I was going to let this thread go without comment but I think people from my side of things should be heard from as well. You never know who's in the duck blind next to you 

Just because we've always treated gay people as second class citizens doesn't mean it has always been the right way to do it. The exact same argument was made about blacks for centuries too.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

BuckeyeHunter said:


> Why is it your right to tell me what is right or wrong? I'll take the plunge here - I'm gay. To be honest I'm continuously confused why that very fact makes people so uncomfortable that they feel they need to create legislation etc trying to stop me from living my life. I don't want to turn this political so I'll leave it at that. I can tell you I didn't choose to be this way, and I went through a lot of internal torment with it earlier in my life. I've come to accept who I am at this point in life. All that I want is for others to do the same and let me have the same rights as you.


I applaud your honesty.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

BuckeyeHunter said:


> Why is it your right to tell me what is right or wrong? I'll take the plunge here - I'm gay. To be honest I'm continuously confused why that very fact makes people so uncomfortable that they feel they need to create legislation etc trying to stop me from living my life. I don't want to turn this political so I'll leave it at that. I can tell you I didn't choose to be this way, and I went through a lot of internal torment with it earlier in my life. I've come to accept who I am at this point in life. All that I want is for others to do the same and let me have the same rights as you.
> 
> As for this show, I'll agree it is probably complete trash, like most reality tv. I've never seen it so I can't judge. However, how does it hurt to have a show on tv about someone who is different than yourself? As some of you mentioned, just turn the channel. I'll also wager though that having a show such as this, or at the least having more gay characters on tv, even if they are highly stereotypical, has helped greatly advance rights the past 10 years. All that most gay people I know want is to have the same rights as the rest of you. To be able to visit a partner in the hospital in an emergency, to be able to marry the person you love, etc. All the things that most of you take for granted. I can't even donate blood unless I want to lie to them and I'm tired of lying about or hiding who I am.
> 
> ...






Thanks for being open and honest. But I think the topic being discussed is primarily television programming , not gays. Though I can see why you are not comfortable with it.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

As i said I only caught the last 30 seconds possibly 1 minute. And here is what I saw. There were 2 women and a man on a couch I believe. The woman in the middle was pasionatly kissing both the other girl and guy. I will stand behind my statement of nasty garbage. 
I would not have said a word is this was a cable program, but as i mentioned it was a major network.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> I have not told you whats right and whats wrong. I just said they still exist and they havent changed just because what is accepted as "normal" has. And anyway , I am using it as a general term that covers everything , not just about whats on tv. No offense intended , but you are reading more into it than what I said.


Ok. So tell me that something exists but you aren't going to tell me what it is. I get it now.

Especially considering we could only assume what the OP was actually talking about.

Which I am now glad the OP clarified, which makes more sense. I can see why he said what he did and it may have had nothing to do with sexual identity. We took it there.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Meanwhile people are getting horny over vampires.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

FOSR said:


> Then there's Honey Boo Boo.


I think you just made Mushis head explode. Talk about an abomination! haha What a train wreck.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fosr said:


> meanwhile people are getting horny over vampires.


lol !!!!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

BuckeyeHunter, that took a lot of guts and honesty...although you've now added new meaning to the term _OGF Member Outing_  (joking)


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah i feel the same way about cable television these days. I just turned my cable off too. But kept the internet


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Net said:


> BuckeyeHunter, that took a lot of guts and honesty...although you've now added new meaning to the term _OGF Member Outing_  (joking)


While it may have taken alot of guts to post and I respect his honesty. It is really off base of what the topic "was " about.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

WTG BuckeyeHunter. I hope everyone shows you the respect, and acceptance you deserve.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> While it may have taken alot of guts to post and I respect his honesty. It is really off base of what the topic "was " about.


What was the topic about? I took it that the OP thought that portrayal of homosexuality on television was "garbage".


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

seethe303 said:


> What was the topic about? I took it that the OP thought that portrayal of homosexuality on television was "garbage".


Especially considering he didn't specify, and there were follow up posts that WERE talking about homosexuality. If that's not what the topic was about, that's what the topic became. He's just being obtuse.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

seethe303 said:


> What was the topic about? I took it that the OP thought that portrayal of homosexuality on television was "garbage".


I took the op as saying tv is a bunch of garbage. I thought the topic was about tv. Not in any way was I directing disrepect at Buckeyehunter just think it took the post in a whole different direction. As I said I respect his honesty to say what he did. 
Massillion, far from optuse but if name calling makes you feel better go for it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice that this thread is still going. its pretty good so far.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> He's just being obtuse.


Yes, I am impressed with your vocabulary. And if your looking for an argument on my end your not going to get it. I clarified my initial post and if thats not good enough for you owell. Besides dont be so sensitive. Hopefully this gets closed soon as its taken a direction not intended.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> I took the op as saying tv is a bunch of garbage. I thought the topic was about tv. Not in any way was I directing disrepect at Buckeyehunter just think it took the post in a whole different direction. As I said I respect his honesty to say what he did.
> Massillion, far from optuse but if name calling makes you feel better go for it.


I'm not sure how many times you've objected to something using the language the OP did, but it was obviously pretty clear to the majority of the posters here that it was to object to something sexual in nature whether you want to admit it or not. Someone interjected since OP did not specify and the conversation ensued. The OP then clarified exactly what he was offended by and we all started singing Kumbaya.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> Yes, I am impressed with your vocabulary. And if your looking for an argument on my end your not going to get it. I clarified my initial post and if thats not good enough for you owell. Besides dont be so sensitive. Hopefully this gets closed soon as its taken a direction not intended.


Maybe you missed me thanking you for the clarification. If that's trying to argue, guilty as charged. /sigh


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

KaGee said:


> That's why they have H2


That's true. Science Chan is cool too


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> What was the topic about? I took it that the OP thought that portrayal of homosexuality on television was "garbage".


The OP said that the ACT that was going on right there on regular tv was nasty garbage. And that was the issue was about whats right or wrong for tv , not the people , the ACT portrayed. It was not the gay thing everyone made it to be.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> The OP said that the ACT that was going on right there on regular tv was nasty garbage. And that was the issue was about whats right or wrong for tv , not the people , the ACT portrayed. It was not the gay thing everyone made it to be.


You are right, but he didn't say that until later and others had insinuated. Really doesn't matter because that's where it went. Others made it about the gay thing. Looks to me in the second post. Although I could be wrong. Then Pigsticker removed any doubt and REALLLLY made it about the gay thing. lol.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

If that was your intent with the thread then sorry, but looking back through the posts it definitely was taking a turn well before my post. It seemed like the only reason that show was singled out was the gay issue. There is LOTS of trashy tv out there that could be singled out but nothing was until this one.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree there is alot of "Garbage" on TV and I do choose not to watch it...the only bad thing about that is the number of "Garbage" shows are now starting to outnumber the shows that I find acceptable to watch!
Hollywood continues to try and "Guide" us into their way of thinking and what should be the moral makeup of our society...I'm sorry, but I do not agree with the way Hollywood lives or acts and that is not how I want my son to grow up.
I really don't care or want to hear what your religon is, or your sexual preference, or your polictical party...normally this is brought into a conversation etc, to stir up an argument or a reaction!
KEEP THINGS TO YOURSELF, it's your own personal business. If you don't tell me you are different then me I won't care....if you procede to tell me you are different than me and expect me to accept it, then you have crossed a line and have asked me to respond and you will not like MY PERSONAL VIEWS!
Forcing your views onto someone else who believes differently, just hardens the stance against you...Hollywood and other members of society, continue to learn this the hard way!
People with non-traditional views need to take a step back and see just how good they have it here in the Good Ol' US of A...in other countries life would be ALOT different, this Country is alot more forgiving, up to a point!


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes

Once Calvin has spoken there is nothing left to be said.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You are right, but he didn't say that until later and others had insinuated. Really doesn't matter because that's where it went. Others made it about the gay thing. Looks to me in the second post. Although I could be wrong. Then Pigsticker removed any doubt and REALLLLY made it about the gay thing. lol.




But there is a difference also between being anti-gay and wishing it was not all over the tv and I wish people could see that. Whats being called "homophobia" here really isnt at all , its just some folks who wish they didnt have to see it on television , nothing wrong with that. This turn toward "gay bashing" seen in the thread is just a longing for the time when sexual preference wasnt the underlying theme of everything out there. At what point did we lose our right to say we wish things were different without being bashed ourselves. Just something to think about.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't originally see the OP's comments as gay bashing, more like this new show is kinda the straw that broke the back. I'm tired of almost all of the sit com type shows. I don't watch them, but, I know a lot of people do, otherwise they wouldn't be on TV. I find 2 and 1/2 men and Sex in the City to be just as offensive. I'm tired of the men, usually white men, being portrayed as either bumbling idiots, womanizers, lazy, lying, un-coordinated, greedy, mean, lucky to have any family at all, or any and all combinations. Most of the women are portayed as being smarter, more advanced creatures, and the kids are usually even smarter than the women. The kids are almost always "teaching" the adults a lesson, especially dear old Dad. Even a lot of commercials have the same theme. That however doesn't mean I'm a racist, hate women and children, or have some kinda phobia. I just feel these consistant portrayals have had a diminishing affect on societies outlook on what is "acceptable" behavior, and like it or not, I don't believe the majority of households have the type of family situations frquently portrayed as "normal". IMO, Hollywoods lessons are not what we should be teaching our youths, but, I guess sex sells, so......................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Agreed, pushing things down peoples throats to make them comfortable with it does not work...it mainly just pisses them off!
My son is 10, he does not need to see these things yet on Prime Time TV!
Why do I have to know you are Gay, Atheist, Liberal, Etc, unless you are bringing attention to yourself or trying to stir things up...I don't tell others my personal business or views unless asked or defending the Morals, Beliefs, and Principals, this Great Country was founded on. My STRONG beliefs would have this VERY NICE thread, locked immediately! LOL





yonderfishin said:


> But there is a difference also between being anti-gay and wishing it was not all over the tv and I wish people could see that. Whats being called "homophobia" here really isnt at all , its just some folks who wish they didnt have to see it on television , nothing wrong with that. This turn toward "gay bashing" seen in the thread is just a longing for the time when sexual preference wasnt the underlying theme of everything out there. At what point did we lose our right to say we wish things were different without being bashed ourselves. Just something to think about.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

There is a very big gap between what's normal or acceptable to everyone.

I like a hunting show that shows impact or kill shots. I've been told many times by my lady and kids that "That is just sick". How in the world can I find that entertaining. ? I like it !!!

There are allot of things on TV that I won't watch. Many shows would not make it if they depended on me or my like minded friends. But there must be enough folks out there to support such shows.

That's the great thing about our country we all have the right to mind our own business and also the right to say just about anything we please (right or wrong, popular or not).

One person's garbage is another person's favorite thing !!!


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

No TV(whether from a box or the internet) = more time for family...fishing...hunting...mowing the lawn, and I like it that way.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't understand why everyone thinks shows are "PUSHED" down on folks. Unless someone is in your house "PUSHING" your remote you have the freedom to change the channel? Do I feel pushed to watch 700 Club or listen on 700 WLW when they broadcast chruch services EVERY SUNDAY morning? Nope...Just change the channel!! You have the choice, freedom and right to change the station. As someone stated earlier, this is what the country was formed on correct?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I won't link to it here, but for a laugh, put this into youtube:

Call Me Maybe + Chatroulette

It's a split-screen video, apparently from video chat, where on one side is a guy dancing in drag, and on the other side are the surprised reactions of the chat partners. Some are freaked out, some laugh, and some join in the dancing. Their facial expressions can be funny.


----------



## MrNobody (Apr 27, 2012)

Tv keeps me from getting things done around the house, its a disease! I wonder if my insurance will cover taking the trash out! Lol. Im making light of the situation just so everyone knows.


----------



## Elk Hunter (May 1, 2011)

I thought that this was Sportmen's site, specifically a fishing site. When did it become a gripe site about TV Shows?


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Elk Hunter said:


> I thought that this was Sportmen's site, specifically a fishing site. When did it become a gripe site about TV Shows?


Since you clicked on GENERAL DISCUSSION!! 

General = of or pertaining to all persons or things belonging to a group or category, not specific or definite.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Elk Hunter said:


> I thought that this was Sportmen's site, specifically a fishing site. When did it become a gripe site about TV Shows?


this topic is where people gripe about TV. not the entire site! do you see anywhere else on here that everyone is ranting about TV? NOPE!


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

There are some people who seem to demand more than tolerance and equality...one is expected to join them in embracing and celebrating whatever they are into.

But weirdness, atrocity and depravity have always "sold"....that's why circuses always had sideshows and public hangings were enjoyed as a spectacle. There's a reason for the saying, "If it bleeds, it leads."

There are most likely a host of reasons why people consume this kind of stuff...explain why people slow down to gawk at car accidents.

To a degree, the fact that the issue is being discussed here shows that some people are paying attention...though we just might be considered elitests!!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

johnyteen,
We are here to give you tips to catch more fish and on the side, we are just trying to save you from the filth of Hollywood and Social Anarchists. We are trying to save you the time we've wasted in our lives watching TV shows.

Don't hate us for caring for you,
Rickerd


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Rickerd, that post is funny if it is sincere, ironic, or a little bit of both. Or, as Larry the Cable Guy (how ironic) would say, "That's funny right there. I don't care who ya are, that right there is funny."

Winger: "I want to party with you, cowboy." 

or maybe a quote from _The Big Lebowski_ is more appropriate: "I like your style, Dude."


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Why do I know you are Straight, Christian and Conservative? Morals, Beliefs and Principals this country was founded on? More like your own. Certainly not what I think this country was founded on. So I guess we are all different.

Now lock the thread so I get the last word...



Intimidator said:


> Why do I have to know you are Gay, Atheist, Liberal, Etc, unless you are bringing attention to yourself or trying to stir things up...I don't tell others my personal business or views unless asked or defending the Morals, Beliefs, and Principals, this Great Country was founded on. My STRONG beliefs would have this VERY NICE thread, locked immediately! LOL


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Who owns this channel or network what ever you want to call it? What other shows does this channel produce? Id look at the history of channel to see if there's some type of message the producer is spewing over and over again.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

When one side pushes, the other side is going to push back. Why anyone is surprised by this is beyond me.

I can remember an interview, long ago, with motion picture director Billy Wilder. The interviewer was upbraiding him for the poor quality (trashiness) of many Hollywood offerings of the time. Wilder said something like, "Yeah, we're pumping out tons of filth right now. Hopefully, people will soon get tired of it and we can back to making entertaining films that have some meaning." 

There's plenty of trash, both hetero and ****, on TV right now. Especially with the over the air broadcast networks. I've thought about getting rid of satellite TV, but if I had only network fare to check out, that would be the thing that would get me away from TV altogether!

For those who have no problem with some of the subject matter on television these days, I'm sure you will welcome the following proposal. Let's make it so that the social engineers don't have to bother with incrementalism any more. It takes so much time, and is so tiresome, especially for those of us that it's aimed at. Let's just open it up wide and allow XXX porn, both hetero and ****, on the network (broadcast) airwaves. Maybe snuff films too. Hey, why not? It's just something that people do, right? It's just "the new normal"!

Included in the the new normal will, of course, be lessons on how those who embrace "alternate lifestyles" are the most tolerant, inclusive, understanding, fair, compassionate, talented, intelligent, and overall wonderful folk in the whole wide world! It is not possible to criticize or disagree with them in any manner. If you do, then it means that you are wrong. It's axiomatic.

I think that the late, great Daniel Patrick Moynihan, Senator from New York State (a Democrat, by the way, but one I would term a "traditional" Democrat) came up with the best phrase for this. He called it "Defining Deviancy Down".


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> those who embrace "alternate lifestyles" are the most tolerant, inclusive, understanding, fair, compassionate, talented, intelligent, and overall wonderful folk in the whole wide world!


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

rickerd said:


> johnyteen,
> We are here to give you tips to catch more fish and on the side, we are just trying to save you from the filth of Hollywood and Social Anarchists. We are trying to save you the time we've wasted in our lives watching TV shows.
> 
> Don't hate us for caring for you,
> Rickerd


 OK, what the heck are you talking about?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

If you don't like something, don't watch it.. It is as simple as that. Even if you don't have cable you still have other options in prime time. If your life depends on a television channel providing you with entertainment between the hours of 8 and 10 that can be consumed by your entire family, you need to be able to find something that is suitable to your beliefs... 

The onus is on you to find something suitable to your tastes/beliefs/etc, not the channels you have to provide you with what you feel is appropriate.

I have a 5 year old, do you think I watch my favorites(breaking bad, no reservations, BBC top gear, etc) with her in the room? Nope..


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to approach this from a realistic perspective. Bottom line is that the original poster's offense was derived from the fact that gay guys are portrayed on television. Oh, the horror! Are we afraid a show like this will turn people gay? I watched Philadelphia in the theater and didn't get aids. I watched Jurassic Park in the theater and didn't get eaten by a dinosaur. Some of you are being absurd.

Gay people exist. In fact, some really excellent people are gay. Are we really still so narrow-minded to consider different to be unacceptable? I'm disappointed.

There are things on my TV I can't stand. Fortunately, the 70 bucks a month I pay allow me to change the channel to something I like. 

For any of you defending the original post as anything other than anti-gay, I'd ask why there isn't a thread about Keeping Up With The Kardashians or The Bachelor.

I remember a time in college where a friend of mine approached me in tears to tell me he had struggled with being gay for years. He was afraid I would no longer like him because of that. He wasn't hitting on me, he was telling me how tough it was to tell me who he truly was. He and I are still friends, and guess what, he's never made me uncomfortable. Fellas, it's time to be less narrow-minded. This thread makes some of you look completely ignorant.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

This kiss was highly controversial in 1968 when it aired on network tv.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe the OPs wording couldve been better, but Im tired of people being referred to as a hater or being homophobic because they don't approve of someone lifestyle. I know several gay people that are very good people and I get along with them great. That doesn't mean I have to agree with their lifestyle and I certainly don't think it needs to be thrown in my face.

And its not just the gay thing, I also can't stand the show on TV about the Mormon family. If you want to be gay or have seven wives, then go right ahead but that doesn't mean I need to approve or join in on your quest for equal rights, and it doesn't mean I hate you either.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I was visiting a friend and that crap was on TV - what channel? The Learning Channel. 

It's like having grocery store tabloid newspapers for wallpaper.


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

lotaluck said:


> As i said I only caught the last 30 seconds possibly 1 minute. And here is what I saw. There were 2 women and a man on a couch I believe. The woman in the middle was pasionatly kissing both the other girl and guy. I will stand behind my statement of nasty garbage.
> I would not have said a word is this was a cable program, but as i mentioned it was a major network.


Is that wrong? It's happened to me a time or two way back before I was married.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

> As i said I only caught the last 30 seconds possibly 1 minute. And here is what I saw. There were 2 women and a man on a couch I believe. The woman in the middle was pasionatly kissing both the other girl and guy. I will stand behind my statement of nasty garbage.
> I would not have said a word is this was a cable program, but as i mentioned it was a major network.


its not gay when its in a three way, with a hunny in the middle theres some leeway... 

also, you guys should get off network tv...they dont make good shows anymore with the exception of big bang theory and how i met your mother....

i like to watch discovery, history, animal planet etc, and syndication of seinfeld and king of queens!!

if it werent for the girl moving in, id just have netflix and xbox 360...but i got direct tv


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

A good discussion that has run its course. Thread closed.


----------

